# Lola's Halloween outfit



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

She'll be wearing this when we go out tomorrow.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Marie!!! she looks adorable!! x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

thanks Claire, I think she looks cute in it and it's just a bit of fun for the day. I get so many comments when I take her on the train, god knows what it will be like tomorrrow lol.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

hehe good comments right?! what are your plans for tomorrow night?
I love the collar on her shirt


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a little beauty in her costume. I love the neck piece.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!! am sure you will get many good comments. x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She looks so cute. I like how Cookie is looking at her. LOL! She is a doll.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

claireeee said:


> hehe good comments right?! what are your plans for tomorrow night?
> I love the collar on her shirt


I'm just going over to my sisters to help her pack because she's moving house on sunday. She lives in a flat but is pregnant so she's rented a house closer to home. I'm helping her with the moving. We're just gonna all pack up her stuff, watch x factor and get a curry, nothing special.

Yeah I get good comments on Lola. There's this guy who is always there when I am getting the train and he loves her. Last time I had a little boy come sit with me the whole way asking me questions about Lola, he was so sweet.

My sister drove me home last time and we were at the petrol station and I was minding my own business sitting in the car with Lola. Then this guy came back to his van, got in and as he drove out he held up someting in the window pointing to it. Me and my sister were like "what the hell is that" Then we realised, it was a dvd, Beverly Hills Chihuahua lol. Funny how he happened to have it in there lol.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

TLI said:


> What a little beauty in her costume. I love the neck piece.


Yeah i love it too.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> She looks so cute. I like how Cookie is looking at her. LOL! She is a doll.


Cookie and Lola love eachother. I don't favour her, he doesn't like clothes and being messed about with that's why he hasn't got anything. And Cookie is old now and prefers staying in in his cosy bed so that's why he's not coming when I help my sister move.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww marie she looks adorable x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> awww marie she looks adorable x


thanks Mandy xx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Lola is so pretty, I really like the collar piece of her costume and the color suites her perfectly. Does the Cookie man get jealous of her and her puppy cuteness?


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> Lola is so pretty, I really like the collar piece of her costume and the color suites her perfectly. Does the Cookie man get jealous of her and her puppy cuteness?


no not at all, he loves Lolly


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i see cookie in the last pic!!!  cookie wanted to know why she was wearing that silly thing lmao  lola doesnt look too happy in the first pic lol


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> I'm just going over to my sisters to help her pack because she's moving house on sunday. She lives in a flat but is pregnant so she's rented a house closer to home. I'm helping her with the moving. We're just gonna all pack up her stuff, watch x factor and get a curry, nothing special.
> 
> Yeah I get good comments on Lola. There's this guy who is always there when I am getting the train and he loves her. Last time I had a little boy come sit with me the whole way asking me questions about Lola, he was so sweet.
> 
> My sister drove me home last time and we were at the petrol station and I was minding my own business sitting in the car with Lola. Then this guy came back to his van, got in and as he drove out he held up someting in the window pointing to it. Me and my sister were like "what the hell is that" Then we realised, it was a dvd, Beverly Hills Chihuahua lol. Funny how he happened to have it in there lol.


ohhh yes I remember she was pregnant  so exciting! your plans sound nice though take out and tv is one of my favourite things to do. 

awh Marie that little boy sounds so sweet bless him. kids are always interested in animals! does Lola like the attention or is she shy?

ahahaha the guy at the petrol station sounds hilarious  how random he had it in his van


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

claireeee said:


> ohhh yes I remember she was pregnant  so exciting! your plans sound nice though take out and tv is one of my favourite things to do.
> 
> awh Marie that little boy sounds so sweet bless him. kids are always interested in animals! does Lola like the attention or is she shy?
> 
> ahahaha the guy at the petrol station sounds hilarious  how random he had it in his van


Yeah I know and he was hippy like too. We couldn't work out what the hell he was trying to show us at first then we realised. He was laughing and pointing to the dvd lol.

Yeah the boy was so sweet. He asked a million questions about her and stroked her. Lola isn't shy at all she loves people. 

I love seeing my sis and it will be nice getting takeaway and watching tv together while we pack.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my god ! definately a treat!!!!!!!!!!!x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, that is so cute! I love the little necklace/collar thing - too cute!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Awww Lola looks sooo cute!
I love the costume, looks fab! x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> Yeah I know and he was hippy like too. We couldn't work out what the hell he was trying to show us at first then we realised. He was laughing and pointing to the dvd lol.
> 
> Yeah the boy was so sweet. He asked a million questions about her and stroked her. Lola isn't shy at all she loves people.
> 
> I love seeing my sis and it will be nice getting takeaway and watching tv together while we pack.


oh god I bet you were like    when he first started pointing about!! some people are funny 

the extent of my plans tomo involves Ikea  cant moan though because I love Ikea hahahaha!

Hope you, Lola and sissy have fun tomorrow Marie


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

She's lovely Marie !
You have two beautiful dogs.

Glad to see you're enjoying Halloween too.
Cooke seems to like what he sees, too


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

She looks lovely, hope she gets some treats  I love Cookies face in that pic


----------



## TheLoveOfChi (Oct 28, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwwwwwwwr xxxx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Awww, I wish she could come to our house... Jerry and Tabitha are handing out treats


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What a darling collar! She looks like she is ready to go out and get some candy!!! LOL!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thats too adorable!! Trick or treat.....definately a TREAT for the eyes!  ;-)


----------

